# OFFICIAL CF : GTAV ONLINE



## Laquer Head

Anyone who wants to add computer forum members to their in-game friends list should add your name in here.

If we get enough people we can do some private lobby shenanigans as a group, or form a crew and kick some public ass!

Add me:* PM me for my SCID*


----------



## Laquer Head

Okay, I made a crew, see if anyone is interested.. It's Computer Forum Squad (CFSQ)


----------



## Intel_man

I'm already in a crew!



my rockstar name is kEnnY_m.


----------



## Laquer Head

I thought you could be in multiple... maybe not..


----------



## Intel_man

Yeah, did some reading. You can join up to 5 crews. Sweet


----------



## Punk

I'm in when this happens!


----------



## Laquer Head

@Intel_man and I ripped shit up pretty good yesterday.. that explosion proof low-rider helped ..lol I think we got 5-6 CEO in a row..


----------



## Darren

I'm in. Denther9 is my Social Club. Laquer I see you've already added me.


----------



## Intel_man

Laquer Head said:


> that explosion proof low-rider helped ..lol I think we got 5-6 CEO in a row..


LOL that thing was insane. Now if only it had a roof so it wasn't as easy of getting shot, that would've been great.


----------



## Darren

Laquer Head said:


> Okay, I made a crew, see if anyone is interested.. It's Computer Forum Squad (CFSQ)


You stole my naming scheme for the crew I'm leader of.


----------



## Intel_man

Darren's driving is second to none.... on the mental scale.


----------



## Darren

Intel_man said:


> Darren's driving is second to none.... on the mental scale.


What's hilarious is I'm actually a really good driver, that was just not a good escape vehicle and I'm more than a little out of practice. We didn't die though did we? At least not by the hands of the cops. Not many drivers can last that long in a 4 star, particularly with two nutcases in the back shooting at anything that moves and attracting as much attention as possible.


----------



## Laquer Head

I'm still seeing double...


----------



## Darren

Laquer Head said:


> I'm still seeing double...


That car liked to roll...


----------



## Laquer Head

Those CEO missions are pretty fun... never tried em till today.


----------



## Intel_man

Laquer Head said:


> Those CEO missions are pretty fun... never tried em till today.


They're pretty good. Turns out that the ideal number of people to play those missions are 3 or more.


----------



## Laquer Head

Intel_man said:


> They're pretty good. Turns out that the ideal number of people to play those missions are 3 or more.


Absolutely, a bunch you can do solo, but others are essentially impossible either due to lack of manpower or time constraint, as you can only do one crate time. I did one solo just before and got 2/3 but on my 3rd crate I simply ran outta time on the way back.

On a side note, when I was on earlier I ended up in a server where everyone left, so I ran like 6 missions in public lobby uninterrupted..its very strange playing and not getting blown up in 2 hours.


----------



## Origin Saint

OriginSaint

I'm down to clown.

Steam username is Origin Saint as well, for those interested.


----------



## Laquer Head

Origin Saint said:


> OriginSaint
> 
> I'm down to clown.
> 
> Steam username is Origin Saint as well, for those interested.


Pretty sure I've added you in, doesn't seem to show me right away for some reason


----------



## Origin Saint

Laquer Head said:


> Pretty sure I've added you in, doesn't seem to show me right away for some reason


----------



## Laquer Head

Does anyone else have an office? We can run missions with me as CEO or I'm good to be an associate and work for your organization.


----------



## Darren

Laquer Head said:


> Does anyone else have an office? We can run missions with me as CEO or I'm good to be an associate and work for your organization.


I haven't messed with anything with the CEO stuff. I do have a Buzzard Heli though that I can call at anytime, meaning I can solo even the hardest missions like the Los Santos Connection. It's kind of OP actually how useful that thing is. Should make a good "f crap up" vehicle.

@Origin Saint I missed the dickbutt about 5 times before I noticed it.


----------



## Laquer Head

I'm not sure how much associates get but in 2 days of playing as CEO Ive accumulated $400,000 in goods,  2 warehouses,  and tonight I may try hustling stolen luxury cars to a new warehouse


----------



## Laquer Head

Thanks to @Intel_man I've now accumulated 2.02 Million over 2 warehouses, with enough dough to buy a vehicle warehouse to start chopping cars!!


----------



## Laquer Head

Due to circumstances beyond my control, I won't be able to play GTA Online for 30 days...


----------



## Geoff

I'll add all you guys when I get home, but add me!  I love just free roaming the city having some fun.

*geoff5093*


----------



## Laquer Head

Geoff said:


> I'll add all you guys when I get home, but add me!  I love just free roaming the city having some fun.
> 
> *geoff5093*



I'll be back online February 11, 2017.. Got Banned for 30 days! LOL I'll add you then..


----------



## Darren

Laquer Head said:


> I'll be back online February 11, 2017.. Got Banned for 30 days! LOL I'll add you then..


Lolololololol nub


----------



## Intel_man

Darren said:


> Lolololololol nub


He deserved it too... he fell asleep doing dodgy business and got himself banned. LOL


----------



## Laquer Head

Darren said:


> Lolololololol nub





Intel_man said:


> He deserved it too... he fell asleep doing dodgy business and got himself banned. LOL


Ta hell with ya both.,.


Origin Saint said:


> lolrekt tbh


You too!!!


----------



## Origin Saint

Laquer Head said:


> Ta hell with ya both.,.


lolrekt tbh


----------



## Laquer Head

Origin Saint said:


> lolrekt tbh


(see above comment)


----------



## Laquer Head

Funny thing, they ban you for 30 days, remove everything, character, rank, weapons, money....oh wait..


----------



## Laquer Head

Back online.. new cars coming in a few days too!! $$$


----------



## Laquer Head

Intel_man said:


> He deserved it too... he fell asleep doing dodgy business and got himself banned. LOL


I didn't learn my lesson.. Anyone need money drops../????


----------



## Darren

Laquer Head said:


> I didn't learn my lesson.. Anyone need money drops../????


YYUUUUSSSS

If you're offering.


----------



## Laquer Head

Free to CF members!!


----------



## Intel_man

Laquer Head said:


> I didn't learn my lesson.. Anyone need money drops../????


Of course you didn't. You wouldn't be Laquer Head if you learned your lesson.


----------



## Laquer Head

Intel_man said:


> Of course you didn't. You wouldn't be Laquer Head if you learned your lesson.


That's fair..


----------



## C4C

I'm getting back into GTA V after a year of downtime!

6 day download at 1.2MBps, COMMENCE!


----------



## Laquer Head

C4C said:


> I'm getting back into GTA V after a year of downtime!
> 
> 6 day download at 1.2MBps, COMMENCE!



Sounds like someone that may need a little illicit dough ray mi, cash money, that almighty dollar, that bling bling man,,,, am i rite!!!!?


----------



## C4C

Laquer Head said:


> Sounds like someone that may need a little illicit dough ray mi, cash money, that almighty dollar, that bling bling man,,,, am i rite!!!!?



You had me at illicit


----------



## Laquer Head

C4C said:


> You had me at illicit



My maaaaannnn!


----------



## Geoff

I'll play with you!


----------



## Laquer Head

1.38 is LIVE!!!!


----------



## mistersprinkles

I got sick of GTA online months ago. It's very bleh. I prefer the story mode, which I have 200+ hours in. I think I'm finally sick of this game though.


----------



## Laquer Head

mistersprinkles said:


> I got sick of GTA online months ago. It's very bleh. I prefer the story mode, which I have 200+ hours in. I think I'm finally sick of this game though.


Thats why I got into modding the game.. make the open-world so much more entertaining. 

Story-Mode was easy ... passed that shit long time ago.


----------



## Renzore101

renzore101 add me! I need $$$


----------



## Laquer Head

Renzore101 said:


> renzore101 add me! I need $$$


request is pending...


----------



## Laquer Head

Anyone else that needs/wants GTA$, Remote RP increase..etc send me a PM anytime


----------



## Renzore101

Laquer Head said:


> Anyone else that needs/wants GTA$, Remote RP increase..etc send me a PM anytime



Laquer Head is a 1337 haxor!


----------



## Laquer Head

Renzore101 said:


> Laquer Head is a 1337 haxor!


Not quite though...lol


----------



## Laquer Head




----------



## Geoff

mistersprinkles said:


> I got sick of GTA online months ago. It's very bleh. I prefer the story mode, which I have 200+ hours in. I think I'm finally sick of this game though.


What pisses me off is I bought it for the 360, then the One, and then the PC.  $180 spent.  And I very rarely play it...  I just don't find it fun, I think GTA IV is better.  Everyone has millions of dollars with indestructible cars.


----------



## Laquer Head

Geoff said:


> What pisses me off is I bought it for the 360, then the One, and then the PC.  $180 spent.  And I very rarely play it...  I just don't find it fun, I think GTA IV is better.  Everyone has millions of dollars with indestructible cars.


It's incredibly fun if you have friends that play, join a crew or 2, and participate in the hundreds of races and modes... that coupled with modding like I do, it adds a whole new layer to the game.

However, when your broke, dont mod, and dont run into a friendly modder the game is an abysmal grind to hell.


----------



## Geoff

Laquer Head said:


> It's incredibly fun if you have friends that play, join a crew or 2, and participate in the hundreds of races and modes... that coupled with modding like I do, it adds a whole new layer to the game.
> 
> However, when your broke, dont mod, and dont run into a friendly modder the game is an abysmal grind to hell.


That's me.  I join, like to steal cars and helicopters and fly around.  Then you have people who make everyone on the map die and it just ruins it.


----------



## Laquer Head

Ya alot of dick modders for sure.. kinda have to bounce around and find a good lobby or go private/crew only


----------



## Intel_man

Or just make fun of @Laquer Head in the main chat and watch him get mad. 

It's all fun and games because jokes are on him.


----------



## Laquer Head

Intel_man said:


> Or just make fun of @Laquer Head in the main chat and watch him get mad.
> 
> It's all fun and games because jokes are on him.


I will crash the shit outta your game bizznatch!


----------



## Laquer Head

How many modded customs can I spawn in with attachments before the game crashes out?? 6 (including giant Tank Man in background)


----------



## Geoff

Laquer Head said:


> How many modded customs can I spawn in with attachments before the game crashes out?? 6 (including giant Tank Man in background)
> 
> View attachment 8164


How do you get those??  I'd love to play and be able to drive those things around.


----------



## Darren

Geoff said:


> How do you get those??  I'd love to play and be able to drive those things around.


If you're looking to do that kind of thing I'd advise sticking to singleplayer. If you're caught modding online they wipe your account and ban you temporarily. Permaban after 2-3 offenses. It's possible to get away with it but I wouldn't risk my account for it.


----------



## Laquer Head

Geoff said:


> How do you get those??  I'd love to play and be able to drive those things around.


Login sometime when I'm playing and I can hook you up, you just can't store/save em but I can spawn any vehicle in game plus custom ones like I showed above.. Remote RP increse, remote cash, etc etc..

I placed Tank man on top of mount Chilliad and its so big it looks like Christ the Redeemer statue in Brazil...lmao



Darren said:


> If you're looking to do that kind of thing I'd advise sticking to singleplayer. If you're caught modding online they wipe your account and ban you temporarily. Permaban after 2-3 offenses. It's possible to get away with it but I wouldn't risk my account for it.


I'm the one running the risk, for the most part, if you are just regular player and dont mod, your fine. The remote money options I use are also pretty safe, I dont go around in game advertising I'm modding. A few CF members have met me online and as far as I know, nobody is banned!

Besides, if you get banned I can get an account for you for less than $10 and your back in business!!


----------



## Darren

Laquer Head said:


> Login sometime when I'm playing and I can hook you up, you just can't store/save em but I can spawn any vehicle in game plus custom ones like I showed above.. Remote RP increse, remote cash, etc etc..
> 
> I placed Tank man on top of mount Chilliad and its so big it looks like Christ the Redeemer statue in Brazil...lmao
> 
> 
> I'm the one running the risk, for the most part, if you are just regular player and dont mod, your fine. The remote money options I use are also pretty safe, I dont go around in game advertising I'm modding. A few CF members have met me online and as far as I know, nobody is banned!
> 
> Besides, if you get banned I can get an account for you for less than $10 and your back in business!!



I've never personally been banned, but a friend of mine got into that and I saw how it was done. If they didn't start wiping your character for it I'd probably try.


----------



## Geoff

Laquer Head said:


> Login sometime when I'm playing and I can hook you up, you just can't store/save em but I can spawn any vehicle in game plus custom ones like I showed above.. Remote RP increse, remote cash, etc etc..
> 
> I placed Tank man on top of mount Chilliad and its so big it looks like Christ the Redeemer statue in Brazil...lmao
> 
> 
> I'm the one running the risk, for the most part, if you are just regular player and dont mod, your fine. The remote money options I use are also pretty safe, I dont go around in game advertising I'm modding. A few CF members have met me online and as far as I know, nobody is banned!
> 
> Besides, if you get banned I can get an account for you for less than $10 and your back in business!!


Is it something I can load on my PC as well and spawn in game?


----------



## Darren

You guys might want to take it to PM, don't need hacking tutorials on CoFo for the world to see.


----------



## Geoff

Darren said:


> You guys might want to take it to PM, don't need hacking tutorials on CoFo for the world to see.


How is modding a game hacking?


----------



## Laquer Head

Darren said:


> I've never personally been banned, but a friend of mine got into that and I saw how it was done. If they didn't start wiping your character for it I'd probably try.


Fair enough, its mostly the modders that get ****ed, I've only lost one account, and it was quite a while back, and a completely different menu and software. What I use now is very excellent


Geoff said:


> Is it something I can load on my PC as well and spawn in game?


Unfortunately no, I can spawn whatever, we can use em till we are blue in the face but as soon as we leave lobby, they are gone. Only way for you to get/keep is to get modding too so you'd save to your rig


Darren said:


> You guys might want to take it to PM, don't need hacking tutorials on CoFo for the world to see.


Fair enough, but honestly its hardly hacking - using presets and menus to mod the game - but Im hardly a hacker


----------



## Intel_man

Geoff said:


> How is modding a game hacking?


It is against Rockstar's EULA though.


----------



## Laquer Head

Intel_man said:


> It is against Rockstar's EULA though.


----------



## Darren

Geoff said:


> How is modding a game hacking?


Going to get picky with my word choice? Obviously it's not true hacking in the conventional sense but it's a pretty common term for modding a game, particularly when against the game rules.


----------



## Laquer Head

Okay guys, anyone that wants to game or needs my assistance in GTA Online PM me, I can't have Darren 'Buzz' Killington getting on my case


----------



## Darren

Laquer Head said:


> Okay guys, anyone that wants to game or needs my assistance in GTA Online PM me, I can't have Darren 'Buzz' Killington getting on my case


All I'm saying is don't be posting how to mod a game that's against it's EULA. Obviously I don't have an issue with people modding GTA or I'd have to ban myself.


----------



## Geoff

Darren said:


> Going to get picky with my word choice? Obviously it's not true hacking in the conventional sense but it's a pretty common term for modding a game, particularly when against the game rules.


Well you said it not me...


Darren said:


> don't need hacking tutorials on CoFo


----------



## Laquer Head

Little late for 420 for reasons I care not to discuss...whatever


----------



## Laquer Head

DAMN MODDERS AND HACKERS.. I HATE EM ALL.. R* gave me this today though... lmao.. I nearly died..


----------



## Laquer Head

Anti-Terrorist coding? I've read that GTA Online was coded to crash the game of a player using the 'Jumbo Jet' model, if the Jet was either spawned near or flown towards any structure in the GTA skyline. I decided to test this out, simply out of curiosity.. I did it twice -  both times resulted in the same way - froze..then crashed out of game as I got close to downtown. Kinda interesting they did this... anyone else experience this?>Obviously we know everything else can fly close and land on helipad...but not the big jet!


----------



## Intel_man

Okay, can confirm after a couple of days testing, the latest nvidia driver (382.05) is unstable with GTA Online. Atleast with my system, it constantly CTD's under heavy load. Rolled back to 381.89 and it's stable.


----------



## Laquer Head

Need to level up? remote RP boosting is back.. up to 30 level boost to bring your online player up a notch!!

PM me!


----------



## Laquer Head

Spawned stunt ramps at airport...2nd loop car got wedged.. I don't think I could do it again if I tried...


----------



## Laquer Head

New DLC out today... 6 weaponized vehicles, new gun mods, underground bunker, whole shit load of new missions, and another 6 new cars coming in next few days..weeks..including classic sports car and 2 new hypercars!!

Heres a shitty res shot in-game of a militarized APC in my underground bunker!!


----------



## Laquer Head

LOLZ!!! I'll try my best...


----------



## Laquer Head

RIP GTAV Modding...

As of this morning Take-Two Interactive issued cease and desist letters to at least 7 of the major players in the GTAV modding game.

OPENIV was the first to go... and the swift and systematic takedown has claimed em all.

If you stopped playing GTAV because of modders, now is definitely the time to give it a go again, as most lobbies are nearly deserted, and modding has nearly ceased completely.


----------



## Intel_man

Maybe it's time to jump onto the FiveM bandwagon.


----------



## Laquer Head

Nah.. private servers are full of shit I don't need to be involved in..


----------



## Laquer Head

on Steam profile for GTAV

RECENT:
Overwhelmingly Negative *(32,297 reviews) *


----------



## Intel_man

Yea. No doubt. I gave it a negative review 2 days ago.


----------



## Darren

Laquer Head said:


> Nah.. private servers are full of shit I don't need to be involved in..


How responsible and noble of you. 

I love that their mod backlash is so late into the lifecycle of this game anyway. Take Two is trash.


----------



## Intel_man

Take Two is indeed trash. They recently acquired Kerbal Space Program too... which didn't go well with the community.


----------



## Laquer Head

Darren said:


> How responsible and noble of you.
> 
> I love that their mod backlash is so late into the lifecycle of this game anyway. Take Two is trash.



If I don't stand up and lead by example, who will?

Yeah, I mean they've already sold like 80 million copies of GTAV across all platforms.. not like we are hurting them now, and the reality is, the modding community is all fire and brimstone now - but when GTA6 drops in its shiny packaging many will have short memories and buy in...again!


----------



## Laquer Head

Well, decided to play legit... look at these specs!!! LOLzz


----------



## Laquer Head

haha..someone in my contacts sent me this morning... with the subject... 'modding ain't dead.. we're back!!'


----------



## Intel_man

Well this didn't take long.

https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2017...ng-returns-to-gta-v-after-publisher-takedown/


----------



## Laquer Head

Yeah but.. single player.. meh!


----------



## Intel_man

Lol it's too late for them. What they did initially hurt them bad. The steam reviews for the game tanked hard. It went from overwhelmingly positive to mixed overall within a couple of weeks.


----------



## Laquer Head

Intel_man said:


> Lol it's too late for them. What they did initially hurt them bad. The steam reviews for the game tanked hard. It went from overwhelmingly positive to mixed overall within a couple of weeks.



Not to mention last nights banwave that's taken out multiple hundreds of accounts again.. check your PM/./ thats just 1 group.. others are reporting similar.. they do themselves no favors.. this whole month they have really really burned bridges..this isn't just a hahaha modders got f*****, this is a you just pissed off thousands and thousand of players who have now revolted as a community. They misjudged and targeted the wrong group of people...

If I had to guess, I'd say 65-70% of GTA players are modders in some form// even if it was a casual player just to get $$$


----------



## Darren

Laquer Head said:


> Not to mention last nights banwave that's taken out multiple hundreds of accounts again.. check your PM/./ thats just 1 group.. others are reporting similar.. they do themselves no favors.. this whole month they have really really burned bridges..this isn't just a hahaha modders got f*****, this is a you just pissed off thousands and thousand of players who have now revolted as a community. They misjudged and targeted the wrong group of people...
> 
> If I had to guess, I'd say 65-70% of GTA players are modders in some form// even if it was a casual player just to get $$$



I mean, screwing over single player modding is one thing (and crappy) but going after online modders makes total sense and has always been in place and against the rules. Has anything changed on the online modding front?


----------



## Laquer Head

This was not me..LOL


----------



## Intel_man

LOL


----------



## Renzore101

I need cash, this new content has burned through it I only have a small loan of a million dollars now online. :,(


----------



## Laquer Head

You need a modder to drop some GTA $$$$$$ on ya!


----------

